# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  ctsore_fdw

## MosDefSQL

Hello guys,
I am a newbie to PGSQL, I am trying to install cstore_fdw and my server is running Centos 7. I have used online resources to install PGSQL 10.6. Now I need to install this wrapper, cstore_fdw. I am stuck at this spot, 
*Once you have protobuf-c installed on your machine, you are ready to build cstore_fdw. For this, you need to include the pg_config directory path in your make command. This path is typically the same as your PostgreSQL installation's bin/ directory path. For example:*

_PATH=/usr/local/pgsql/bin/:$PATH make
sudo PATH=/usr/local/pgsql/bin/:$PATH make install_

1. how/Where do I find pg_config directory path. I installed libpq-devel-12.1-3.el8.x86_64  after I read about it
2. is someone able to give me a full example of this PATH=/usr/local/pgsql/bin/:$PATH make ( I am getting this error, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.)
911 a newbie :Smilie:

----------

